# Pay range in nj



## gisellachavez (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello everybody, I just want to know if anyone from NJ or wherever know the average pay rate for a cert coder, but I only have my CPC-A and 3 months experience......does anyone know??? so I know what to expect 
Good day!!!


----------

